# Don't Be Afraid Of the Dark (2011)



## Glyphen2010 (Aug 30, 2010)

The Early buzz is this is really good. Sorry Johnny if you already started a thread on this one somewhere!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

The flick has been delayed indefinitely due to some business machinations.........

http://www.deadline.com/2010/10/lagging-miramax-deal-delays-two-films/


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

New poster - flick opens 8/26.

http://shocktilyoudrop.com/news/topnews.php?id=19440


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

This was one of those movies that really stuck with me as a kid, had me talking about it for years. So for nostalgic reasons I still love the original TV verision, no matter how badly it falls apart with repeated viewings. Plus, I'm not a fan of remakes...but I just saw the trailer for this today and it looks _really_ good.


----------



## STS95 (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't wait to go see this on saterday!


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Just saw that the trailer is finally on TV...can't wait.


----------



## LouieScaredStupid (Oct 10, 2011)

Did anyone enjoy this movie? I thought it was terrible. I always get excited to see anything with Guillermo Del Toro's name on it. He has an amazing visual style to his movies like Pan's Labyrinth. Sadly I realized after I had already payed my 10 dollars for the movie ticket that he only produced it. No director/writer credit. Now I realize why they replaced Katy Holmes with Maggie Gyllenhaal in the Batman trilogy.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

I enjoyed it well enough. It wasn't great but it was decent. Some of the imagery around the house was beautiful.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

I just wished they kept the creatures hidden a bit longer than they did. Not a bad remake, but could have been better.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Entertaining at best. I have seen many way worse, and I have seen many way better.


----------



## pamelakumar (Oct 19, 2013)

An American fantasy horror movie 'Don't Be Afraid of the Dark' released in the year 2011. It was filmed at the Drusilla Mansion in Mount Macedon, Victoria and Melbourne, Australia. It is a remake of the film ABC which was in 1973.


----------

